
Cybertrolls increasingly target women - bootload
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cyberbullying-cybertrolling-increasingly-target-women-monica-lewinsky-ashley-judd/
======
bootload
_" "We suck at dealing with abuse," Costolo told staffers in an internal memo.
"We lose core user after core user by not addressing simple trolling issues...
I'm frankly ashamed of how poorly we've dealt with this."_

Hard problem to solve. Not sure what the solution is, the source appears to
be, _' the weak men of the Internet'_.

